
Show HN: Routine Checklists for iOS - mdrachuk
https://drach.uk/everyplan/
======
mdrachuk
Hi HN!

I wanted to thank the community for everything you‘ve taught me over the
years. If you want to try the apps, but are hesitant to pay — send me an email
(mention Show HN) and I’ll give you a free App Store promo code.

